# Lumps on Skin...need help



## shundley (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a 4yo Pitbull mix named Onyx... In the past 3 days I have noticed he is growing a few bumps on various parts of his body. There is one on the top side of his neck, one on the top of his head, and one under his front leg.

The bumps feel hard, but can be moved around. There does not seem to be any itching or pain associated with the bumps(I have touched/squeezed them to check)

The bumps also have a small scab on them and will bleed/pus if gentle pressure is applied. The hair around the bumps is falling out and can easily be pulled out if tried.

Although they don't seem to be bothering him I would like to know what they are and what can be done to get rid of them.

Thanks for any advise you can offer


----------



## shundley (Jun 29, 2009)

Here are some pics i thought might help


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My guess would be staph or folicitis (sp). I would take her to the vet, with puss coming out, you will probably need anti-biotics.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate to be so negative but that is how I lost my 5 year old American bulldog to cancer. DO NOT mess with them you will make them angry they will get bigger. When you push or pick them they release histamine into the body and make it worse. This is very serious and you should not delay going to the vet. My guess is you will see more pop up over the weeks. I lost my dog 30 days after the first bump showed up but I have heard of dogs living for up to 6 months. 
I it is cancer it is extremely fast growing go to the vet ASAP. good luck and I hope it is not anything like what I went through. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## shundley (Jun 29, 2009)

Good news....the bumps are almost completely gone and no new ones have shown up!!! (I gave him a couple of baths last week and used aloe on them when he was dried off)

When I first got Onyx, he was covered from head to toe in rash/scabs/dead skin/hair loss....The adoption center said it was because his original owner neglected to take him to the vet to cure what was a simple food allergy(red meat/protien). After about 3 months of feeding him prescription food from the vet, he was completely healed and his coat still looks amazing. He went off the prescribed food 5 months after I got him. This break out is over a year and a half since he went off the prescription food.

I am assuming he broke out from a mix of stress(just moved to a new apartment/the weather here just got WAY warmer) and a change in diet....I was feeding him Natural Balance Vegetarian, and since I moved I am having a hard time finding a store that carries it, so I went with Purina One Sensitive Systems...which I am not pleased with..

However, I love my dog and wouldn't risk his health....After describing his history and the symptoms to the new vet I was recommended..she set up an appointment for the end of this week:thumbsup:

Thanks for the help so far...I will fill you guys in with the results from the vet visit..I'm nervous..


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im glad to hear that........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

shundley said:


> Good news....the bumps are almost completely gone and no new ones have shown up!!! (I gave him a couple of baths last week and used aloe on them when he was dried off)
> 
> However, I love my dog and wouldn't risk his health....After describing his history and the symptoms to the new vet I was recommended..she set up an appointment for the end of this week:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for the help so far...I will fill you guys in with the results from the vet visit..I'm nervous..


Good deal. Better safe then sorry. I think going to the vet will confirm that the issue has gone away, but if you are to see it again, don't even blink before calling the vet again.

As far as his food goes, spend a little bit more money on quality kibble. It really does make a difference. You will see less stool, improvement in coat and eyes, higher energy levels, and you will get the satisfaction of knowing your dog is eating all the nutrients he needs to help keep him healthy and strong. You don't have to spend an arm and a leg, if you browse thru some food threads, you can see what some people feed...

Keep us updated, let us know how the vet goes!


----------



## shundley (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree 100% about spending the extra buck on quality food.

I live out in the middle of nowhere right now and the nearest pet store is 45 minutes away! I was unprepared for that and got stuck with buying sub par food at Walmart for the past few weeks...

I've heard nothing but good reviews on the DVP Veggie and Onyx loved it and looked/felt great while I was able to get it...I also feed him fish whenever I make that for myself as well. 
I'm to scared to feed him other things that I haven't tested so I keep him on a pretty strict diet with what I have experience with.

I'll have to stick with the Purina until this weekend, as the pet store is nearby the Vet.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

shundley said:


> I agree 100% about spending the extra buck on quality food.
> 
> I live out in the middle of nowhere right now and the nearest pet store is 45 minutes away! I was unprepared for that and got stuck with buying sub par food at Walmart for the past few weeks...
> 
> ...


Even though it's not good food, don't switch off the Purina cold turkey. Some do it, but you should make the change gradual over two weeks for your dog to adjust to the higher levels of protein and other nutrients.

also, I know not a lot of people feel comfortable shopping online, but this place is pretty cool.. I buy off here:

Pet Food Supplies Dog Cat Bird ... PetFoodDirect.com

They offer feed, toys, grooming accessories, just about everything you might need.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sooo happy it was nothing serious! I was worried becuase that is how cancer started in our dog. Good luck at the vet and if he had skin issues then it makes sense it was a reaction to something.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm glad it was nothing serious, too.

Bumps can be scary.


----------



## shundley (Jun 29, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I am sooo happy it was nothing serious! I was worried becuase that is how cancer started in our dog. Good luck at the vet and if he had skin issues then it makes sense it was a reaction to something.


I really appreciate your concern..and sorry about the loss of your dog..its always tough 

Lets all hope that it really is only a reaction..looks better so far...but better to be safe than sorry.

I should have given you guys his history before posting..but all your help so far is much appreciated by me and Onyx


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

shundley said:


> I should have given you guys his history before posting..but all your help so far is much appreciated by me and Onyx


Thank you it was hard to lose him so quickly.
Yeah if you would have given the info you just gave I would not have tried to scare you to death about cancer! lol I am just happy you do not have to go through what we did, the pictures you posted looked just like the bumps that started on our dog.


----------



## shundley (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the bumps on Onyx are completely gone, and I took him to the vet this morning...

The initial tests the vet ran came back OK and I have to wait a few days for the remainder of the results...

The vet also said he seems very healthy and I should not be worried, but did the right thing by bringing him in!

Thanks for the advice and encouragement everyone!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I hate to be so negative but that is how I lost my 5 year old American bulldog to cancer. DO NOT mess with them you will make them angry they will get bigger. When you push or pick them they release histamine into the body and make it worse. This is very serious and you should not delay going to the vet. My guess is you will see more pop up over the weeks. I lost my dog 30 days after the first bump showed up but I have heard of dogs living for up to 6 months.
> I it is cancer it is extremely fast growing go to the vet ASAP. good luck and I hope it is not anything like what I went through. Let us know what the vet says.


i had this happen as well , with a golden retiv. i had as a child, she grew a large mass on her neck which we found out to be cancer. she lived for months after until we just had to put her down, it was unfair to her to keep her around she had lived a great looong life. but i would still get it checked out even if it has seemed to of gone away.better to be safe than sorry..


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad 2 hear u got good news!! Fingers crossed everything else comes back fine!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i need to switch food 2 cuz my dog has skin problems.....aaaaaw it sucks


----------

